# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - November 2016



## editor (Oct 31, 2016)

November, eh?



> *November* is the eleventh and penultimate month of the year in the Julian and Gregorian Calendars and the fourth and last month to have the length of 30 days. November was the ninth month of the ancient Roman calendar. November retained its name (from the Latin _novem_ meaning "nine") when January and February were added to the Roman calendar. November is a month of late-spring in the Southern Hemisphere and late-autumn in the Northern Hemisphere. Therefore, November in the Southern Hemisphere is the seasonal equivalent of May in the Northern Hemisphere and vice versa. In Ancient Rome, Ludi Plebeii was held from November 4–17, Epulum Jovis was held on November 13, and Brumalia celebrations began on November 24. These dates do not correspond to the modern Gregorian calendar.


There's no bloody fireworks this year thanks to arsing Lambeth so the month be getting off to a suitably big bang.

The weather's going to get chillier, obvs, and there's sure to be rain unless global warming has really freaked out the isobars.


> The weather continues to get colder in November in London, UK, when autumn is blending into winter. This month is characterised by falling temperatures, with daily highs decreasing from 13°C on November 1st down to 10°C by November 30th, only exceeding 16°C or falling under 5°C one day out of every ten. The daily low temperatures change in a similar fashion, falling from 9°C on November 1st to 5°C by November 30th, dropping below 1°C or exceeding 12°C very rarely.
> 
> In recent times, the highest temperature ever recorded for London in November is 19°C, with the lowest ever recorded temperature being -2°C. When you look at these temperatures alongside the average temperaturefor the month – 8°C – it’s easy to see that they’re the extremes and aren’t what you should be prepared for during your holiday.
> 
> With an average of 63mm of rainfall divided across 17 days, it’s extremely likely that you’ll experience at least one shower during your visit, so make sure you bring an umbrella with you. The most common type of precipitation for this time of year is moderate rain which tends to occur around November 21st. Light rain is the second most likely type of rainfall for November and generally happens around November 12th. Overall, November 22nd is most likely to see rainfall, with some kind of precipitation occurring in 63% of days around this date. On the other hand, November 1st is least likely to see any rainfall, with precipitation occurring in 55% of days around this time.


For star gazers:


> n the month that sees an unusually close supermoon, the two brightest planets are becoming more prominent at dusk and dawn. The Square of Pegasus looms on the meridian at our map times as Orion, lord of our winter’s nights, rises below Taurus and the Pleiades in the E, and the Summer Triangle sinks in the W.
> The November night sky



See last month's thread here.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2016)

There's the traditional late night firework Battle Royale between the kids going on outside the Barrier Block right now.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 1, 2016)

Saw this on the arch in Brixton Station road. Liked this.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Nov 1, 2016)

Does anyone know if Lambeth are doing the fireworks this year? Iive been invited to a viewing party but im fairly sure they're off right? i should probably warn the host beforehand methinks


----------



## CH1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Does anyone know if Lambeth are doing the fireworks this year? Iive been invited to a viewing party but im fairly sure they're off right? i should probably warn the host beforehand methinks


Forget Lambeth there is only one Bonfire Night Lewes Bonfire Night Celebrations | Bonfire Night Lewes, November 5th


----------



## Reiabuzz (Nov 1, 2016)

Yes, well viewing those fireworks from a balcony in Brixton might be a bit of a stretch


----------



## bimble (Nov 1, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Does anyone know if Lambeth are doing the fireworks this year? Iive been invited to a viewing party but im fairly sure they're off right? i should probably warn the host beforehand methinks


Nothing again this year in Brockwell park if that's what you mean. Which is a shame as they managed to host several fee-paying festival events over the summer.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 1, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Forget Lambeth there is only one Bonfire Night Lewes Bonfire Night Celebrations | Bonfire Night Lewes, November 5th



Sure thing but watch out for strike action this year.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 1, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Sure thing but watch out for strike action this year.


True - would be unfortunate to get left overnight in Lewes with five burning Popes for company.

Five times worse than Francis Bacon's worst nightmare
 
Fair use, File:Study after Velazquez's Portrait of Pope Innocent X.jpg - Wikipedia


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 1, 2016)

CH1 said:


> True - would be unfortunate to get left overnight in Lewes with five burning Popes for company.



Ha Ha, I won't ever forget the Cliffe fireworks with 2 (1 wasn't enough!) popes in a cage been fired out repeatedly for about 10 mins.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 1, 2016)

It's not Lambeth but I'm going here:

Crystal Palace Fireworks 2016


----------



## Maharani (Nov 1, 2016)

Does anyone know if the ritzy are planning a strike this Thursday?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 1, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Does anyone know if the ritzy are planning a strike this Thursday?


are they? does anyone know?

I haven't been for ages and was hoping to go and see Daniel Blake on thurs...


----------



## Maharani (Nov 1, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> are they? does anyone know?
> 
> I haven't been for ages and was hoping to go and see Daniel Blake on thurs...


No, we checked...it's open.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2016)

Is the plaque and portrait of auld pat still in the Albert?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 1, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Is the plaque and portrait of auld pat still in the Albert?


The portrait by the front door has gone, or at least it wasn't hanging there last time I went.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The portrait by the front door has gone, or at least it wasn't hanging there last time I went.


Ta


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Is the plaque and portrait of auld pat still in the Albert?


It's getting put back some time soon.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Brixton is frequently sneered at for "losing its soul" - Time Out 1-7 Nov 2016

Time Out majors on Walworth Road this week: "It's a nice area and getting better" - Baris Soylu - Cafe House

However, George Dyer - Threadneedleman tailors - said "The area's undergoing massive regeneration. In ten years time it will be completely different. I just hope owners of independent businesses who've contributed to the area will still be here and not pushed out by high rents"

What was that about losing its soul?


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2016)

Strategic & Creative Counselling at Impact Hub Brixton has "availabilities for new clients" if any local creative professionals and entrepreneurs are interested.



> My name is Simona and I'm the counsellor, coach and psychotherapist
> behind "Stragic & Creative Counselling", a short, focused oriented
> approach particularly fitting for creative professionals and
> entrepreneurs. Not only for them though, I also work with clients
> ...


----------



## Reiabuzz (Nov 2, 2016)

Stragic?


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 2, 2016)

'Stragic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Time Out majors on Walworth Road this week: "It's a nice area and getting better" - Baris Soylu - Cafe House


strange to say, walworth road's been going downhill since the labour party moved out


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2016)

One for chess fans: 
Hootananny Chess Club invites players to their first free chess tournament, Mon 7th Nov


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> strange to say, walworth road's been going downhill since the labour party moved out


Maybe so. My sources in the Labour Party used to refer to "Walworth Road" rather in the same way as many on here refer to "Progress".

I reckon the slow death of Walworth Road is more demographic than due to any act of political will. Negative serendipity if you like.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> 'Stragic.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2016)

Sigh. 

There are NO fireworks at Brockwell Park for Guy Fawkes Night 2016. Here’s some alternatives…


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 3, 2016)

Hundreds ill due to 'norovirus outbreak at restaurant chain' Wahaca



> More than 300 people have fallen ill following a suspected outbreak of norovirus at a restaurant chain, Public Health England (PHE) has said. According to a report in the The Mirror, the Mexican restaurant chain Wahaca has shut nine branches - five in London - because of the infection.
> 
> Deborah Turbitt, London deputy director for health protection for PHE, said the source of the outbreak was yet to be determined. She said: "Public Health England has been notified of a suspected norovirus outbreak at a restaurant chain. We have so far been made aware of 205 staff and 160 members of the public reporting illness, however these are unconfirmed cases."



Not sure if the Brixton one is closed, but I assume so.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 3, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Hundreds ill due to 'norovirus outbreak at restaurant chain' Wahaca
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if the Brixton one is closed, but I assume so.


Oh dear. I know a few people have had it and now my house mate that works for the NHS has it so can't go into work for 48 hours. These bugs spread like wild fire...I'll be next no doubt!


----------



## Rushy (Nov 3, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Hundreds ill due to 'norovirus outbreak at restaurant chain' Wahaca
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if the Brixton one is closed, but I assume so.


They prepare lots of the meals in one central kitchen so would not be surprised if it's all of them, in London anyway.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Hundreds ill due to 'norovirus outbreak at restaurant chain' Wahaca
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if the Brixton one is closed, but I assume so.


There's nothing specific on their website. Recent restaurant closures | Wahaca

I'll have a rummage on Twitter. Edit: no it looks like it's unaffected. You have to click through the locations to see which ones are closed here Brixton | Wahaca
e.g. Canary Wharf | Wahaca


----------



## Maharani (Nov 3, 2016)

Closed or not, this is very bad for business.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 3, 2016)

Has this been discussed before:

The Venue

I'd never heard of it...you have to pay to get in? Why do I want to pretend to be in NYC when I'm in Brixton?


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Closed or not, this is very bad for business.


It was the subject of a fairly lengthy piece on the main BBC News so it's going to cause a really, really serious dent in their reputation/profits.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Has this been discussed before:


Just a bit: In photos: Brixton Big Apple launches its New York-themed rooftop venue
It was nowhere near as bad as the last two ventures in the site, but still more of the same.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Has this been discussed before:
> The Venue
> I'd never heard of it...you have to pay to get in? Why do I want to pretend to be in NYC when I'm in Brixton?


I think it behoves you to give us a review.
It always seems to be the editor who has to do that - a different perspective would be interesting.
BTW I'm not up to do a review - they don't like tracksuit bottoms or Lidl skinny jeans, so I hear.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I think it behoves you to give us a review.
> It always seems to be the editor who has to do that - a different perspective would be interesting.
> BTW I'm not up to do a review - they don't like tracksuit bottoms or Lidl skinny jeans, so I hear.


I tried to be as fair as I could. I hate the whole idea of these tourist-luring, exclusive, themed paaaarty zones taking over chunks of Brixton though.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2016)

editor said:


> I tried to be as fair as I could. I hate the whole idea of these tourist-luring, exclusive, themed paaaarty zones taking over chunks of Brixton though.


Seemed absolutely fair. What about this idea of private party rooms, though? Doesn't sound very egalitarian. On the other hand I suppose in these days of super-expensive super small flats maybe it's the only alternative to overcrowding one's £1,000 pm bedsit with ensuite when entertaining?


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Seemed absolutely fair. What about this idea of private party rooms, though? Doesn't sound very egalitarian. On the other hand I suppose in these days of super-expensive super small flats maybe it's the only alternative to overcrowding one's £1,000 pm bedsit with ensuite when entertaining?


It's all the rage just like the fucking dreadful VIP rooms/fast track entry bullshit that seems part of the nu-clubbing scene. Look at me! I'm so fucking special because I can afford it!


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2016)

I don't understand a word of this, but here it is anyway: 


> *12th November 2016
> 198 Contemporary Arts & Learning, SE24 0JT*
> *2:00pm - 4:30pm
> £7 (Limited Spaces)*
> ...


----------



## Maharani (Nov 3, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I think it behoves you to give us a review.
> It always seems to be the editor who has to do that - a different perspective would be interesting.
> BTW I'm not up to do a review - they don't like tracksuit bottoms or Lidl skinny jeans, so I hear.


I don't think so! £12 to get in, if that's correct, I was moaning to my mate about this after finding it online.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 3, 2016)

arches at brixton road end of atlantic road are now officially a construction site behind a blue fence.....


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I don't think so! £12 to get in, if that's correct, I was moaning to my mate about this after finding it online.


No it's "only" £3 to get in, more if you're the kind of dickwad that wants to ponce about in a private room with your fuckwit chums.

I'd rather spend the £3 on three cans myself. Or a pint in the Beehive.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 3, 2016)

Book man is back outside Iceland


----------



## Maharani (Nov 3, 2016)

editor said:


> No it's "only" £3 to get in, more if you're the kind of dickwad that wants to ponce about in a private room with your fuckwit chums.
> 
> I'd rather spend the £3 on three cans myself. Or a pint in the Beehive.


It's just the whole pretence of being in New York that made me go .


----------



## wurlycurly (Nov 3, 2016)

editor said:


> It was the subject of a fairly lengthy piece on the main BBC News so it's going to cause a really, really serious dent in their reputation/profits.



It was quite busy when I passed half an hour ago. They've bravely retained their Day of the Dead bunting.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Book man is back outside Iceland


I had a chat with one of the guys. he says that he's still getting hassled. I told him I was happy that they were back.







The Brixton Booksellers return to their patch inside central Brixton after brutal police raid


----------



## Rushy (Nov 3, 2016)

From Facebook:
Every kind of wanker you'll meet in London
They missed GQ readers. Otherwise quite comprehensive.

How many wankers are you?


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 3, 2016)

Rushy said:


> From Facebook:
> Every kind of wanker you'll meet in London
> They missed GQ readers. Otherwise quite comprehensive.
> 
> How many wankers are you?



GQ .......a magazine for adults who need to be told what clothes to wear


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2016)

editor said:


> I had a chat with one of the guys. he says that he's still getting hassled. I told him I was happy that they were back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And it will not be Iceland complaining about them. A high percentage of Iceland customers are local Afro Caribbean/ African people. Iceland in Brixton has always tolerated people pitching up outside there store. 

One of the reasons I use Iceland is that they understand who there customer base are. 

A while back the cops tried to charge some people going through Icelands bins in Kentish Town. The case was dropped after the head of Iceland intervened.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> GQ .......a magazine for adults who need to be told what clothes to wear


What sensible person could possibly give a flying fuck what GQ Magazine thinks about them? Twats.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> And it will not be Iceland complaining about them. A high percentage of Iceland customers are local Afro Caribbean/ African people. Iceland in Brixton has always tolerated people pitching up outside there store.
> 
> One of the reasons I use Iceland is that they understand who there customer base are.
> 
> A while back the cops tried to charge some people going through Icelands bins in Kentish Town. The case was dropped after the head of Iceland intervened.


I'm a regular at Iceland and a couple of the checkout staff live in my block. Shame the owner's a fucking Toryboy mind.


----------



## articletwo (Nov 4, 2016)

editor said:


> I had a chat with one of the guys. he says that he's still getting hassled. I told him I was happy that they were back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am confused - I thought their defence was they were a charity giving away stuff, not selling it, hence didn't need a licence as street traders. But you refer to them as "booksellers", i.e. they are engaged in selling, and therefore need a licence (a requirement which goes many hundred of years).


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2016)

articletwo said:


> I am confused - I thought their defence was they were a charity giving away stuff, not selling it, hence didn't need a licence as street traders. But you refer to them as "booksellers", i.e. they are engaged in selling, and therefore need a licence (a requirement which goes many hundred of years).


 Book Giver-Awayers isn't so snappy as a title but they do say that they accepted donations. I've changed it now to: "The Brixton Charity Book stall returns to its patch in central Brixton after brutal police raid" to avoid confusion.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 4, 2016)

editor said:


> What sensible person could possibly give a flying fuck what GQ Magazine thinks about them? Twats.


Sensible on this forum?


----------



## bimble (Nov 4, 2016)

Just got this email saying there's a meeting this evening about the threatened playgrounds, saying that Lambeth wants to 'consult' some more and hear local people's ideas for new management of the sites. No clue what to make of this, as the council have been very clear now (in the case of Loughborough Junction anyway) that they have no intention of re-opening the playground at all.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 4, 2016)

Rushy said:


> From Facebook:
> Every kind of wanker you'll meet in London
> They missed GQ readers. Otherwise quite comprehensive.
> 
> How many wankers are you?


Pretty good for GQ. I'm a couple of those wankers


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2016)

Soon be nice and shiny for the nu Brixton folks.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 4, 2016)

I just noticed you can wander round the BCA on streetview - the downstairs at least, can't seem to navigate upstairs!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 4, 2016)

bimble said:


> Just got this email saying there's a meeting this evening about the threatened playgrounds, saying that Lambeth wants to 'consult' some more and hear local people's ideas for new management of the sites. No clue what to make of this, as the council have been very clear now (in the case of Loughborough Junction anyway) that they have no intention of re-opening the playground at all.
> View attachment 94889



This is about Lambeth Council shitting their breeks because of the virulent opposition and activism from local parents. 
Of course, this isn't actually about reinstating services, this is an attempt to soft-soap people, and fart out their "we'd love to keep them open, but we can't afford it" _spiel_.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2016)

Such larks


----------



## organicpanda (Nov 4, 2016)

The L in the Electric Avenue sign was flickering this evening, very filmic


----------



## Rushy (Nov 5, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> The L in the Electric Avenue sign was flickering this evening, very filmic




They must be reading this board .



Rushy said:


> I'm not one for branding everywhere but yeah, I like the sign too.
> 
> I think I'll like it even more if one of the letters constantly buzzes and flickers like in a 70s road movie.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2016)

Had a cracking DJ night in the Albert last night. Killing Joke were up the road so we got a proper old-school rock crowd in. Loved it.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 5, 2016)

Small World Urbanism are having a gardening day this Sunday in Beehive Place by the Rec.


> The time has changed, the darkness looms, the cold is here, winter is marching up onus! Help keep the warmth glowing in the beehive place!-this sunday- we will varnish the art to protect and grow the space a little by adding new art and plants for the winter and a little recycling cheer!




They are also seeking to raise £200 to pay for upkeep of the planters over winter. 



> Weʼre raising £200 to help fund the winter maintenance of the community street art garden in Beehive Place, Brixton


----------



## Angellic (Nov 5, 2016)

Are there any barbers open on a Sunday?


----------



## Winot (Nov 5, 2016)

Just been to the fireworks in Battersea Park with the pre-teen. Very slick display, better than the last one at Brockwell Park and better organised. Apparently there were close to 50,000 people there. To be fair, it's an easier space in which to hold a large event.

The highlight for me though was working out that we could bypass the traffic jams and get back to Acre Lane by walking to the Patmore Estate and getting on the start of the P5 route.

/bus nerdery


----------



## ash (Nov 5, 2016)

Winot said:


> Just been to the fireworks in Battersea Park with the pre-teen. Very slick display, better than the last one at Brockwell Park and better organised. Apparently there were close to 50,000 people there. To be fair, it's an easier space in which to hold a large event.
> 
> The highlight for me though was working out that we could bypass the traffic jams and get back to Acre Lane by walking to the Patmore Estate and getting on the start of the P5 route.
> 
> /bus nerdery


What were the crowds like. We went the first year and thw crush was scary??!!


----------



## Winot (Nov 5, 2016)

ash said:


> What were the crowds like. We went the first year and thw crush was scary??!!



Not too bad - plenty of room to stand and watch. Getting out was a bit of a squash and a squeeze but only for 5 mins till we got past the pinch point.


----------



## ash (Nov 5, 2016)

Winot said:


> Not too bad - plenty of room to stand and watch. Getting out was a bit of a squash and a squeeze but only for 5 mins till we got past the pinch point.


Sounds better. The first year it was in we left before the fireworks as it felt dangerously crusshy. We had a had a 6 year old with us but if if been only own I wouldn't have felt safe.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2016)

Some pics: 







Photos: the abandoned stinky beds of Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm slightly surprise no-one has yet commented on the new squat in the old coach depot behind Brixton Cake Shop.

The rather demented owner/minder of 316 wanted me to barge in there with him the other night when they seemed to be re-enacting the baked bean scene from Paint your Wagon


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I'm slightly surprise no-one has yet commented on the new squat in the old coach depot behind Brixton Cake Shop.
> 
> The rather demented owner/minder of 316 wanted me to barge in there with him the other night when they seemed to be re-enacting the baked bean scene from Paint your Wagon



Are you sure? I walked past there yesterday and went to look through the hole in the door and saw the back of a van marked 'security' before a near-rabid sounding dog barked itself into such a frenzy I feared it night eat its way through the metal door.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Nov 7, 2016)

The mural getting defaced is a fucking disgrace. It doesn't look like a quick tagging either, where's the CCTV to catch these little shits?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Are you sure? I walked past there yesterday and went to look through the hole in the door and saw the back of a van marked 'security' before a near-rabid sounding dog barked itself into such a frenzy I feared it night eat its way through the metal door.


Must have been last Monday I'm talking about. They had been there several days already then maybe even a couple of weeks. 

Sounds like they've been evicted from what you saw.


----------



## bimble (Nov 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should be its own thread really. .
but behold the stinky bed of LJ, one which has been in situ with that fridge for some months now (on minet road) so that brambles are beginning to creep over and embrace it.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2016)

Shouldn't we be encouraging these stinky beds - to put off gentrifiers? Otherwise we are surely endorsing prettification.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2016)

Gentrifree doesn't have to mean living in a shithole...


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2016)

Another month of the Brixton Bowie shrine, Oct 2016











In Photos: Brixton’s David Bowie shrine – tributes left during October 2016


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Gentrifree doesn't have to mean living in a shithole...


Don't you see that removing mouldy mattresses from our streets makes them more attractive for cafe culture and luxury food grazing? You need to be wiser to the real motivation behind these initiatives.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2016)

The 'mouldy mattress cafe' is my new hipster venture.

Come and experience the life of a homeless person on our bona fide mouldy street mattresses. White lightning cider 5.50 a pint. Pissy blankets for hire. £125 for the head kicked in by strangers experience.


----------



## Winot (Nov 7, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The 'mouldy mattress cafe' is my new hipster venture.
> 
> Come and experience the life of a homeless person on our bona fide mouldy street mattresses. White lightning cider 5.50 a pint. Pissy blankets for hire. £125 for the head kicked in by strangers experience.



FlopHouse®


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The 'mouldy mattress cafe' is my new hipster venture.
> 
> Come and experience the life of a homeless person on our bona fide mouldy street mattresses. White lightning cider 5.50 a pint. Pissy blankets for hire. £125 for the head kicked in by strangers experience.


Probably be the next venture at the Beach Boulevard. They love poverty/crime chic.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Another month of the Brixton Bowie shrine, Oct 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Know where to go for free ingredients now...


----------



## Reiabuzz (Nov 7, 2016)

Does anyone know a *reliable* dogwalker? 

We've honestly been through FOUR (sorry for the mail-esque flourish there but im fucking pissed off) in the last week. Seriously, how fucking hard is it to put a lead on a dog and walk in the park, for 60 quid a week.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 7, 2016)

Winot said:


> FlopHouse®


Is that bottled or keg?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 7, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Does anyone know a *reliable* dogwalker?
> 
> We've honestly been through FOUR (sorry for the mail-esque flourish there but im fucking pissed off) in the last week. Seriously, how fucking hard is it to put a lead on a dog and walk in the park, for 60 quid a week.


Wow!!  How do you get through four.  What happened?  Sorry lol.  I'm such a nosey cow	    x


----------



## Reiabuzz (Nov 7, 2016)

They either don't turn up at all or think mty dog (who is the most gentle creature on earth) is going to bite them because she barks when they try to gain entry. She's a dog. That's what they do.
Actually the latest one sent her 'assistant' today, rather than going herself (it was the first walk). Despite us having her over on both saturday and sunday so the dog could get used to her in our presence so see we trusted her. And then she sends someone else. Unbelievable.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Know where to go for free ingredients now...


You get the reference, yes?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2016)

editor said:


> You get the reference, yes?



coke, milk and pepper diet


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 7, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> They either don't turn up at all or think mty dog (who is the most gentle creature on earth) is going to bite them because she barks when they try to gain entry. She's a dog. That's what they do.
> Actually the latest one sent her 'assistant' today, rather than going herself (it was the first walk). Despite us having her over on both saturday and sunday so the dog could get used to her in our presence so see we trusted her. And then she sends someone else. Unbelievable.


Arhh that's no good is it.  Our pets are so special to us.  You just couldn't trust someone that lets you down like that.   x


----------



## Reiabuzz (Nov 7, 2016)

It's getting harder and harder. We had to let the first one go as it turned out he had been walking her at 3/4pm, not midday as we agreed. For over a year. Just sick of pisstakers. It's really not that hard, surely. Even I managed to turn up to my job on time, and I'm useless.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Know where to go for free ingredients now...


Until I read the explanation in the Buzz article I thought this was sme sort of degeneration into ancestor worship.


----------



## organicpanda (Nov 7, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I'm slightly surprise no-one has yet commented on the new squat in the old coach depot behind Brixton Cake Shop.
> 
> The rather demented owner/minder of 316 wanted me to barge in there with him the other night when they seemed to be re-enacting the baked bean scene from Paint your Wagon



From what I could see they were travellers, noisy dogs barking all night long and a generator chundering away all night long = no sleep for a week for me! saw a couple of caravans moving out last week


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 7, 2016)

Just had my new front door fitted .   why oh why do they have to put the spy hole so far up the door.
Can't even see through it with my bloody shoes on....


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## CH1 (Nov 8, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


>


What happened about this then?

I agree that 365 Brixton Road should be retained, but that will be down to the groups who have operated there for the last 20 years or so.
Affiong L. Affiong is an interesting writer. She is hardline political Pan Africanist whereas I guess the African groups in 365 present themselves as social service, benefits and housing advice for East Africans from Ertirea, Sudan, South Sudan, Ethiopia, Somalia and Uganda.

Sample of Affiong L Affong from "New African" in 2009: "ON 17 MAY, THE VENERABLE New York Times reported: "Mr Obama will travel to Accra, the capital of Ghana, on July 10 for an overnight stop at the end of a trip that will first take him to Moscow to meet with Russian leaders and then Sardinia for the annual summit of the G8 powers. The president and Mrs Obama look forward to strengthening the US relationship with one of our most trusted partners in sub-Saharan Africa, and to highlighting the critical role that sound governance and civil society play in promoting lasting development ..."

Yes, Obama-ists around the globe received the news of President Obama's visit to Ghana with glee. The itinerary to other countries was packed and clearly stated but for the Accra trip, there was only one item. Visit to Cape Coast Castle. C'est fini? I thought my eyes were playing games. I asked a colleague to read the press release again. What's on the agenda for Accra? Visit to Cape Coast Castle. Period.

There is more to this than meets the eye, so off I went to my friend the ink seller to check if the Obama itinerary had been written in invisible ink. He confirmed there was some invisible writing but confessed it was beyond his ability to decode. So I made an appointment to meet with a wise old friend to shed some light on this matter. We agreed to meet up at our favourite joint, the Obama Inn in Accra, renowned for its enticing menu. My friend suggested the reason the Accra itinerary was empty was because matters regarding the visit were too heavy for ordinary eyes to behold and that if the agenda had been openly stated, it would have incited and excited all sorts of anti-imperialists and anti-capitalists, as well as conspiracy theorists.

What heavy issues could be heavier than a large bowl of fufu, I wondered? I listened in shock and awe as my friend began to decode the invisible agenda on the itinerary. It was deeply coded in menu-speak: Washington--Accra, July 2oop; Banku and CIA Okro Soup; AFRICOM and Palaver Sauce; Fufu with Crude Oil Soup; Kenkey and Slavery is a Crime Fish; Jollof Rice with Climate Change Stew.

According to my friend, as Commander-in-Chief, Obama is scheduled to inspect, in Accra, the largest US embassy in Africa which also doubles as CIA head-quartets on our beloved continent. This is where the US government will centralise all its activities in Africa. My friend went on to say that after Al Qaeda bombed the US embassy/CIA HQ in Nairobi, they relocated to Accra. He swears the Accra embassy has underground bunkers complete with a tunnel direct into Kotoka International Airport. Haba, I said, see how people exaggerate.

My friend said the visit was to lobby the new Ghanaian president on AFRICOM, America's Greek gift to Africa. AFRICOM again? I thought we had finished with that matter, that Africans (except our sister in Liberia) made it clear AFRICOM was not welcome anywhere on the continent, and Africans were not interested in hosting foreign bases. My friend revealed that American military doctors have diagnosed AFRICOM as being unsuited to European weather, inherently allergic to German cuisine and have advised them to telocate to Africa by any means necessary, apologies to Malcolm X. The doctors helpfully suggested a location very close to the Gulf of Guinea would instantly improve the health of the ailing AFRICOM. But, I said, Barack is our brother, he would not be part of a neo-colonial conspiracy against Africa. Or would he? There was a pregnant silence ...
Next item on the invisible agenda was Fufu with crude oil. Normally one would eat fufu with palm nut or groundnut soup, but the American government prefers it with crude oil soup. Yes, good old black gold. Apparently my friend thinks the Obama visit is to "twist" the new Ghanaian president's hand on the matter of oil concessions to secure America's interests. …"


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 8, 2016)

I asked an employee at M&S whether the Brixton branch will be closed M&S to close clothing and home stores in turnaround plan - BBC News She thinks it won't, but the food section will probably be enlarged at the expense of the clothing and home sections.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 8, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> I asked an employee at M&S whether the Brixton branch will be closed M&S to close clothing and home stores in turnaround plan - BBC News She thinks it won't, but the food section will probably be enlarged at the expense of the clothing and home sections.



In Brixton that would make sense. Most people use it for food. 

M&S mens clothes are so boring and not that cheap either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> In Brixton that would make sense. Most people use it for food.
> 
> M&S mens clothes are so boring and not that cheap either.


i quite like some of their shirts


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 8, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i quite like some of their shirts



Thats perverse


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Thats perverse


----------



## teuchter (Nov 8, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i quite like some of their shirts


Considering the revelations in last month's thread this is not surprising.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Considering the revelations in last month's thread this is not surprising.


nothing you post surprises me.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2016)

Good to see this space continuing but they need help






Crowdfunding campaign looks to raise funds for the community street art garden in Beehive Place, Brixton


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2016)

Got sent this 





> *Winter woollies on offer at Barnardo’s Brixton store*
> 
> The Barnardo’s store in Brixton is stocking up on winter woollies and chill-busting accessories to help the community stay warm without breaking the bank.
> 
> ...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Got sent this


Does anyone know, do Bernardos still employ benefit claimants on those enforced work experience schemes? or what their involvement with child migrants in detention centres is now?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 12, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Does anyone know, do Bernardos still employ benefit claimants on those enforced work experience schemes? or what their involvement with child migrants in detention centres is now?


No idea about that - but a former work colleague of mine was a Barnados boy who they sent to Australia into the care of the Christian Brothers.
He died 12 years ago - but never renewed his acquaintance with his mother (she had died 2 years before he sought her out on returning to Britain).

Maybe Barnados do good work - but certainly there have been people who have suffered with their policies in the era of eugenics, imperialism and when unmarried mothers had to have their children taken into care/adoption.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 12, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Does anyone know, do Bernardos still employ benefit claimants on those enforced work experience schemes? or what their involvement with child migrants in detention centres is now?



I dont know about Barnardos but Oxfam do. I was surprised at this. Know someone who has been working (for free) at one of there shops for months for work experience.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 14, 2016)

Starbucks seems to have blocked off the side entrance access to the tube with a branded barrier..


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2016)

shakespearegirl said:


> Starbucks seems to have blocked off the side entrance access to the tube with a branded barrier..


Burrrrrnnn it down!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 14, 2016)

shakespearegirl said:


> Starbucks seems to have blocked off the side entrance access to the tube with a branded barrier..


Surely it doesn't belong to them? Hope people plow through it


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 14, 2016)

Changing bus stops...putting up barriers. It's an assault on our very lives. Dem damn dirty basterds!!!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 14, 2016)

I think its because when the tube is overcrowded people can't easily get to the Starbucks entrance as its blocked by commuters trying to get into the tube station.. still, doesn't been they should be allowed to do it.. 
If it restricts people exiting the station in an emergency, surely they aren't allowed to do it.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 14, 2016)

I've twattered them, lets see if they reply


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 14, 2016)

Why have the bus stops in Brixton all changed, gggrrrr! Passengers for Herne Hill now have the No3 out side Iceland or the 196 at the furthest possible stop beyond Barclays. No 3 also shares the same route as no415 and no2 up to Morval rd. It was possible to sprint between bus stops when they were next to each other but nigh on impossible now. 

Who should I complain to?


----------



## Winot (Nov 14, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Why have the bus stops in Brixton all changed, gggrrrr! Passengers for Herne Hill now have the No3 out side Iceland or the 196 at the furthest possible stop beyond Barclays. No 3 also shares the same route as no415 and no2 up to Morval rd. It was possible to sprint between bus stops when they were next to each other but nigh on impossible now.
> 
> Who should I complain to?



Crispy I think, based on this thread Brixton Bus Stops A-Changing


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 14, 2016)

Winot said:


> Crispy I think, based on this thread Brixton Bus Stops A-Changing


thanks


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 15, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Why have the bus stops in Brixton all changed, gggrrrr! Passengers for Herne Hill now have the No3 out side Iceland or the 196 at the furthest possible stop beyond Barclays. No 3 also shares the same route as no415 and no2 up to Morval rd. It was possible to sprint between bus stops when they were next to each other but nigh on impossible now.
> 
> Who should I complain to?



What is this "sprint" thing that you mention?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Nov 16, 2016)

Does anyone know what's open locally for Xmas lunch? 

Have to be a pub as we'll have our dog..


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 16, 2016)

Hopefully nowhere is open for xmas lunch. It's the 16th of November.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Nov 16, 2016)

38 days to go. I am not sitting in the house bouncing off the walls again.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 16, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Does anyone know what's open locally for Xmas lunch?
> 
> Have to be a pub as we'll have our dog..


https://www.tulsehillhotel.com/_/menus/christmas-pack-tulse-hill-hotel.pdf

But is very expensive!


----------



## Reiabuzz (Nov 16, 2016)

Well, that depends on how much you can drink - 'bottomless'

Although twice in my drinking history I've been able to hit the 'bottom' and been cut off. Thanks for the tip, looking into it.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 16, 2016)

I think The Commercial often open for Xmas dinner as well.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Nov 16, 2016)

So the Tulse Hill Tavern is booked out on Xmas day but got loads of space on boxing day.

The commercial has too many dodgy memories for me from the period before it became a gastropub to even consider spending xmas day in there


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2016)

The Albert used to open on Xmas day but I don't think it will this year (or if it will, it will be for regulars only). Kaff was always good for a drink as was the Grosvenor but they've gone


----------



## Reiabuzz (Nov 16, 2016)

Has anyone actually ever eaten (food) at the Albert? The mind boggles. I don't think it would be a particularly relaxing Xmas Day lunch somehow.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 16, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Has anyone actually ever eaten (food) at the Albert? The mind boggles. I don't think it would be a particularly relaxing Xmas Day lunch somehow.



They won't do food on Xmas Day.  The food in there is absolutely fine bog standard pub food.  It's cheap and perfectly cheerful.

ETA - and it is pretty relaxing in there on Xmas day but it tends to be regulars only and they only open for a couple of hours at lunchtime.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Has anyone actually ever eaten (food) at the Albert? The mind boggles. I don't think it would be a particularly relaxing Xmas Day lunch somehow.


The food there is fine. Cheap and cheerful as cocacubes says and great value.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Nov 16, 2016)

I think if I told my other half I was taking her to the Albert for Xmas lunch I would not be married for much longer. Time and a place. I might as well book the Beehive Valentines Day special while I'm at it.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> So the Tulse Hill Tavern is booked out on Xmas day but got loads of space on boxing day.
> 
> The commercial has too many dodgy memories for me from the period before it became a gastropub to even consider spending xmas day in there



Already!  

The Prince Regent was open last year - and the food in there is pretty good due to a genuine French chef.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> So the Tulse Hill Tavern is booked out on Xmas day but got loads of space on boxing day.
> 
> The commercial has too many dodgy memories for me from the period before it became a gastropub to even consider spending xmas day in there



The Milkwood is also open on Christmas Day:

CHRISTMAS 2016


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> The Milkwood is also open on Christmas Day:
> 
> CHRISTMAS 2016


Not for the wallet-unstuffed though!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2016)

editor said:


> Not for the wallet-unstuffed though!



I think all those Christmas day lunches are pricey.  I only know of one place where you can get a bargain basement Christmas Day lunch and I'm keeping that info to myself.   (it's not in or around Brixton anyway).


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 16, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> I think all those Christmas day lunches are pricey.  I only know of one place where you can get a bargain basement Christmas Day lunch and I'm keeping that info to myself.   (it's not in or around Brixton anyway).


Presumably they have to pay the staff double or triple time to work on Xmas day? At least I hope they do!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Presumably they have to pay the staff double or triple time to work on Xmas day? At least I hope they do!



I was only being tongue in cheek about it.  We eat our lunch at home.  It's a Japanese place, so they don't celebrate Christmas (it's a working day in Japan) - it's not a Christmas meal, or different from any other day (in this restaurant).  They hire young people from Japan to come and work for them as a kind of London-work-experience type thing, so I get the impression it's open as a way of providing them with somewhere to be as much as anything else - they certainly seem to do lots of social things for their staff on January 1st, which is much more important to the Japanese.  I don't explicitly know that they aren't horrendously exploiting their staff but the information on their website suggests that not to be the case.


----------



## T & P (Nov 16, 2016)

Do no Spoons pubs ever open for lunch on Xmas Day?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 16, 2016)

T & P said:


> Do no Spoons pubs ever open for lunch on Xmas Day?



I am pretty sure the Beehive is open on Christmas day. Not sure about food. 

CH1 may know.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I am pretty sure the Beehive is open on Christmas day. Not sure about food.
> CH1 may know.


I will check this out. I was in there this evening and they had their Christmas offer leaflet out on the tables - from about now until 22nd December though.

Previous years the Beehive has only opened limited hours on Christmas Day itself - like 12 noon - 3 pm sort of thing.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Seems there was a somewhat disorderly meeting of the Scrutiny Committee in Streatham Library this evening.

Many complaints on social media that the proceedings were inaudible - except for the ranting of Chair Cllr Ed Davie at the unfortunate Govia Thameslink representative. Why does Cllr Davie never rant at Lambeth Council staff who are attempting to achieve the impossible whilst being stabbed in the back by their bosses?

Anyway I noticed this little gem from the meeting:

"From 17th October 2016 a new environmental enforcement service designed to issue Fixed Penalty Notices (FPNs) for littering, spitting, street urination and dog fouling will begin. This service will work alongside the existing Community Safety service and help to provide additional enforcement activity to tackle offending behaviour which has an impact on environmental quality in the borough."

Anybody noticed any traffic wardens hanging around Electric Avenue or Atlantic Road out of hours to catch flashers and urinators?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 17, 2016)

T & P said:


> Do no Spoons pubs ever open for lunch on Xmas Day?


yes, they are open


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 17, 2016)

Rent is mental in Brixton, it's got too expensive, been struggling since May when they put it up for the 4th year running.

I've spent the best part of the last 20 years in Brixton - but we've just moved to Tulse Hill. 

(It's SW2 though...  )


----------



## elmpp (Nov 18, 2016)

editor said:


> Not for the wallet-unstuffed though!


Does every eatery need a price comment?


----------



## elmpp (Nov 18, 2016)

elmpp said:


> Does every eatery need a price comment?


Note to self: Quit job. Start a listings website for brixton food cataloguing restaurants and menus. Link heavily to personal forum


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 18, 2016)

elmpp said:


> Does every eatery need a price comment?


Not sure if the expression "doing the poor mouth" is a local one or more widely used. But my mum and gran would use it for people who constantly banged on about how much things cost and how unaffordable it was for them. Everybody being in the same boat. Feeling was do something about it or don't but please shut up about it.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Rent is mental in Brixton, it's got too expensive, been struggling since May when they put it up for the 4th year running.


There will be a day when all those greedy fucking landlords get what coming to them. Up the revolution!

Hope your new place is OK, btw. It's an expensive business moving


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2016)

Some things to do in Brixton over the weekend; What’s on in Brixton this weekend: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 18th-20th Nov 2016


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 18, 2016)

elmpp said:


> Note to self: Quit job. Start a listings website for brixton food cataloguing restaurants and menus. Link heavily to personal forum


Having worked for 30 years I applaud anyone with the balls to avoid the 9-5 5 day week system that we have inherited. I'd love to work shorter days and shorter weeks. I was sucked in for years but see right through it now.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Having worked for 30 years I applaud anyone with the balls to avoid the 9-5 5 day week system that we have inherited. I'd love to work shorter days and shorter weeks. I was sucked in for years but see right through it now.


Just to clarify: urban75 and brixtonbuzz makes not a bean. In fact, Buzz manages has managed to raise several thousand pounds via beer sales/fundraisers and given it all away.

I've been freelance for years. It's stressful at times when the jobs are hard to find, I work much longer hours, just about earn a living wage - but bloody hell it's worth it.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Having worked for 30 years I applaud *anyone with the balls* to avoid the 9-5 5 day week system that we have inherited. I'd love to work shorter days and shorter weeks. I was sucked in for years but see right through it now.



In many or perhaps most cases it's not a matter of courage but of privilege. I am self employed these days. I can only do it because I am now lucky enough to have a relatively affordable and secure housing situation, and one that allows me work from home without distraction. I would not have attempted it when I was living in shared, rented accommodation. Most other freelance/self employed I know have similar privileges, in one form or the other. And it's another example of one level of advantage - housing security - providing the means to access another - control over one's own time and the ability to do other things in parallel with the work that you actually make a living from.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 18, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Having worked for 30 years I applaud anyone with the balls to avoid the 9-5 5 day week system that we have inherited. I'd love to work shorter days and shorter weeks. I was sucked in for years but see right through it now.


Beginning to see through it myself and looking for an alternative.  
There's also a lot of people out there (the 'knowledge economy') who have a waiver in their contract which basically says 'this is project work and you'll need to work outside normal hours to get the job done'.  It makes it quite hard to plan your life outside work.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 18, 2016)

editor said:


> Just to clarify: urban75 and brixtonbuzz makes not a bean. In fact, Buzz manages has managed to raise several thousand pounds via beer sales/fundraisers and given it all away.
> 
> I've been freelance for years. It's stressful at times when the jobs are hard to find, I work much longer hours, just about earn a living wage - but bloody hell it's worth it.


I've always had huge respect for anybody that works as a freelancer, simply because of the uncertainty, and also the planning it requires.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I've always had huge respect for anybody that works as a freelancer, simply because of the uncertainty, and also the planning it requires.


Unless you're really lucky, it ends up as being short times of feast and long times of famine. I was nicely settled in with a regular writing job with a big tech monthly mag and then - bam! - they went bust. Been the same story with teaching jobs, lecturing work and consultancy. I think the trick is to get as many skills as possible, be fucking fast at what you do, and spread yourself all over t'shop.

Despite the extra stress of finding work, it pales into insignificance compared to the joy of not having to commute, being your own boss and having the luxury of almost total flexibility with your time. I may stay up super late some nights working on something but I'm in my house listening to my sounds and maybe having a beer: all of which is better than having to wedge on to a packed tube at 8.30am, so you'll hear no moaning from me!  I think I'm super lucky being able to exist as a freelancer.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 18, 2016)

editor said:


> Just to clarify: urban75 and brixtonbuzz makes not a bean. In fact, Buzz manages has managed to raise several thousand pounds via beer sales/fundraisers and given it all away.
> 
> I've been freelance for years. It's stressful at times when the jobs are hard to find, I work much longer hours, just about earn a living wage - but bloody hell it's worth it.


As long as you know that you don't need to clarify it to me. I can see how busy you are.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 18, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Having worked for 30 years I applaud anyone with the balls to avoid the 9-5 5 day week system that we have inherited. I'd love to work shorter days and shorter weeks. I was sucked in for years but see right through it now.



I work a three day week doing a job I love - means I'm very broke but I'm happy. Would prefer a four day week though. The break from 5 day week happened after having a kid and to be honest I'd rather do a four day a week job now. It gives me a fairly decent life work balance across work, parenting and my life.

But you do have to stop spending. That is the key to being able to reduce hours.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 18, 2016)

boohoo said:


> I work a three day week doing a job I love - means I'm very broke but I'm happy. Would prefer a four day week though. The break from 5 day week happened after having a kid and to be honest I'd rather do a four day a week job now. It gives me a fairly decent life work balance across work, parenting and my life.
> 
> But you do have to stop spending. That is the key to being able to reduce hours.[/QUOTE


I did manage to escape : )
After years of jobs with a lot of responsibility and stress where at any time of the day an email or call could ruin my life, I now happily work for myself in a low stress job which I love.  I took the knock on salary and I live fairly frugally.  Happily so, although I did get a shock when I tried to book a weeks holiday abroad not long ago.  
I would like to reduce my week to 4 days and do something artistic for one day a week but I'm locked into this awful system of high bills and huge regular beyond my control outgoings.  Can I find the balls to just do it and stop talking about it?


----------



## boohoo (Nov 18, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I did manage to escape : )
> After years of jobs with a lot of responsibility and stress where at any time of the day an email or call could ruin my life, I now happily work for myself in a low stress job which I love.  I took the knock on salary and I live fairly frugally.  Happily so, although I did get a shock when I tried to book a weeks holiday abroad not long ago.
> I would like to reduce my week to 4 days and do something artistic for one day a week but I'm locked into this awful system of high bills and huge regular beyond my control outgoings.  Can I find the balls to just do it and stop talking about it?



There is the fine line where you can just about financially manage (cut spend here and there) and dealing with costs that are out of control - rent, bills, etc which just don't change. I live in private rented accommodation so that is a huge overhead. I am a bit overdrawn which I'm going to have to figure out but otherwise I am quite content with things.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 18, 2016)

boohoo said:


> There is the fine line where you can just about financially manage (cut spend here and there) and dealing with costs that are out of control - rent, bills, etc which just don't change. I live in private rented accommodation so that is a huge overhead. I am a bit overdrawn which I'm going to have to figure out but otherwise I am quite content with things.


And of course it does mean that most new restaurants in the area are out of my price range. Ha ha.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 18, 2016)

teuchter said:


> In many or perhaps most cases it's not a matter of courage but of privilege. I am self employed these days. I can only do it because I am now lucky enough to have a relatively affordable and secure housing situation, and one that allows me work from home without distraction. I would not have attempted it when I was living in shared, rented accommodation. Most other freelance/self employed I know have similar privileges, in one form or the other. And it's another example of one level of advantage - housing security - providing the means to access another - control over one's own time and the ability to do other things in parallel with the work that you actually make a living from.


I was thinking of the people without the privilege who still have the balls to go for it.  Or those who have such a contempt for the rules or a passion for something that they just go for it anyway.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2016)

Oh how wonderfully fucking festive.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2016)

In case anyone missed it: Want to help the striking Ritzy workers?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 19, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 95755
> 
> Oh how wonderfully fucking festive.



My friend in Walthamstow showed me her main street in Walthamstow which now has a whole stretch of the street for these parasites cashing in.


----------



## Harbourite (Nov 20, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 95755
> 
> Oh how wonderfully fucking festive.



these guys are foxtons in sheeps clothing


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 20, 2016)

You'll all be pleased to here the Wonky Donkey is free and roving around in Berlin and having a great time.


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 20, 2016)

Lido gym has fucked arrangements for mens changing/showering. Due to refurbishments, changing/showering facilities have been diverted to the pool changing room - where there are three showers in a small prison cell style open plan shower room. Where ever you turn your head, you've got someones bung hole winking at you. FFS.

The changing area is as equally crammed.

I am going to nag fusion until they compensate me for this mess.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Nov 21, 2016)

Anyone know where you can by pure shea butter?
I used to buy it from a lady in the arcades, but she is no longer there.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 21, 2016)

Whose bright idea was it to build a shiny new post office that has no external post boxes?! 

So you can only post letters when the damn place is actually open....

And they've not replaced the postbox outside Iceland after the Electric Avenue resurfacing....

Brixton needs fewer popup restaurants and more bloody postboxes!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 21, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> post letters


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 21, 2016)

teuchter said:


>


I was trying to send a birthday card, had no idea it would turn into such a mission....


----------



## Angellic (Nov 21, 2016)

Back in Time for Brixton - what time is it on TV? Episode 1 Series 1 cast list and preview.

Just noticed this is on tonight.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2016)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Anyone know where you can by pure shea butter?
> I used to buy it from a lady in the arcades, but she is no longer there.



Have u asked Brixton Wholefood shop?  Or Nour Cash and Carry?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2016)

Not everyone on Brixton boards may know this, as this is large website, but Greebo, who liked many posts here and is a local, is very ill.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 21, 2016)

Oh Fuck. I'd missed that. Horrible news.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2016)

On being freelance. It is increasingly a way for employers to get a cheap labour force with little rights. Delivery drivers etc.

The 9 to 5 week with rights to holiday pay and sickness was a gain for the working class.

The new freelance "Gig" economy is a step backward for many workers.

Its going back to the time Marx was writing about in 19C. Workers with little rights and no guarantee of regular pay.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2016)

The other issue is that work is changing. Robotics and internet technology will make many jobs redundant. ( In USA many of the blue collar workers voted for Trump as they see him as protecting American jobs. But robotics are making there labour surplus. Its an issue that can lead to populist right gaining ground. Centrist politics have failed to deal with what is going to happen in developed economies.)

And these changes will hit many in middle class and well as working class.

The issue is not getting more freedom by being freelance but reducing working hours, everyone getting a basic income. Reducing the need to work to just live. As Marx saw technological advance has the possibility of abolishing "wage slavery".


----------



## discobastard (Nov 22, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> On being freelance. It is increasingly a way for employers to get a cheap labour force with little rights. Delivery drivers etc.
> 
> The 9 to 5 week with rights to holiday pay and sickness was a gain for the working class.
> 
> ...


No. It's a pedantic point, but there is a difference between being a freelancer and being forced into self employment.  

You have to be able to differentiate between those who choose to be self employed, taking all the lifestyle benefits it brings and those who have no choice. 

It's also worth noting that of all the Uber drivers I've spoken to, some are happier with existing arrangements; becoming an 'employee', getting holiday and sick pay etc is a concern as it may mean Uber have more say on when and how many hours they work.  Of course there are others that have a different view. 

So it's not as simple as you make out. And as long as the right safeguards are in place (which admittedly they don't seem to be at the moment) it works for some people.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Nov 22, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Have u asked Brixton Wholefood shop?  Or Nour Cash and Carry?


Thanks Gramsci - I checked Brixton Wholefoods online and they didn't show it as stocked - will pop into Nour - and I have discovered that Pempamsie on Brixton Hill sells it. I have 3 friends who could do with a little TLC and scars, for which Shae butter is good.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 22, 2016)

discobastard said:


> No. It's a pedantic point, but there is a difference between being a freelancer and being forced into self employment.
> 
> You have to be able to differentiate between those who choose to be self employed, taking all the lifestyle benefits it brings and those who have no choice.


I used to work in the record industry and the Arts and mass redundancies over the years have created many freelancers.

Also I don't think the government make distinctions when issuing employment figures.  Maybe they do but it's a very grey area.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> On being freelance. It is increasingly a way for employers to get a cheap labour force with little rights. Delivery drivers etc.
> 
> The 9 to 5 week with rights to holiday pay and sickness was a gain for the working class.
> 
> ...


Loads of design agencies have jettisoned their staff and now use freelancers employed at a lower rate and hired through commission-scraping agencies, with none of that pesky holiday and sick pay to worry about any more.

Freelancing works for me because I really can't 'do' 9-5 or offices, but for many people it's a fucking nightmare.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Nov 22, 2016)

I stopped freelancing in march this year. Never going back to it. I hated not knowing how much would be coming in each week and chopping and changing clients all the time. I'm loving my 9-5.

Freelance is just a wanky word for a zero hour contract effectively.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 22, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> I stopped freelancing in march this year. Never going back to it. I hated not knowing how much would be coming in each week and chopping and changing clients all the time. I'm loving my 9-5.
> 
> Freelance is just a wanky word for a zero hour contract effectively.


The difference comes with the worker's ability to decline work - which varies hugely with the kind of work and how well it's paid.

For someone with specialist skills which are in high demand, it's hardly a comparable situation with what we generally think of as zero hour contracts.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Nov 22, 2016)

If you decline work a couple of times from the freelance agencies they won't be calling you much more


----------



## discobastard (Nov 22, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> I stopped freelancing in march this year. Never going back to it. I hated not knowing how much would be coming in each week and chopping and changing clients all the time. I'm loving my 9-5.
> 
> Freelance is just a wanky word for a zero hour contract effectively.


I think you'll find the word freelance has been around a lot longer than the phrase 'zero hour contract'.

They are very different things.  It depends on whether you are forced into self employment or make a choice.  I know a lot of people that have chosen to be freelancers.  Some love it, some find it challenging but love it because the challenges weigh up with the freedom it gives them, and some hate it and have tried to go back to salaried employment (with varying degrees of success).


----------



## teuchter (Nov 22, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> If you decline work a couple of times from the freelance agencies they won't be calling you much more


Many freelancers don't get work via agencies. Word of mouth and so on.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 22, 2016)

Also...to me freelance and self employed imply slightly different things. A freelancer might take on short term contracts doing something for a company - working for the company not the company's clients or customers. To those customers, the freelancer doesn't necessarily look any different from a salaried employee. Self employed, you are more likely to be working directly for your own customers/clients.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 22, 2016)

I know a couple of freelancers who consider themselves permalance i.e. paid a higher p/h rate and with the long term stability afforded by a permanent job, but unpaid holidays. They love it and their fellow permanent colleagues envy them.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> If you decline work a couple of times from the freelance agencies they won't be calling you much more


Yep. I know a few people who found it hard to get work from some agencies once they'd said no to a couple of jobs. Freelancing in the design world has changed completely compared to, say, ten years ago.


----------



## paolo (Nov 22, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Back in Time for Brixton - what time is it on TV? Episode 1 Series 1 cast list and preview.
> 
> Just noticed this is on tonight.



Looking forward to watching this - I really enjoyed Back in Time for Dinner


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 22, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> I know a couple of freelancers who consider themselves permalance i.e. paid a higher p/h rate and with the long term stability afforded by a permanent job, but unpaid holidays. They love it and their fellow permanent colleagues envy them.



That's me... Although I end up on long contracts, having the knowledge that you can walk away is refreshing..


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2016)

shakespearegirl said:


> That's me... Although I end up on long contracts, having the knowledge that you can walk away is refreshing..


You're one of the lucky ones. The vast majority of freelancers I know are on short term/day by day contracts.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 22, 2016)

editor said:


> You're one of the lucky ones. The vast majority of freelancers I know are on short term/day by day contracts.



The majority of freelancers I know are on long term contracts. Maybe its because we tend to work direct to client rather than through agencies and are all very experienced.. The freelance world is very busy, we often struggle to find good people as they get booked up so long in advance and for such long periods.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2016)

Interesting: Objection raised as Lee Jasper rejoins Labour party


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2016)

Here's how people can support the Ritzy workers: Ritzy workers fundraiser at the Brixton Windmill, Weds 23rd Nov. Great bands and brilliant items up for auction!


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 22, 2016)

editor said:


> Interesting: Objection raised as Lee Jasper rejoins Labour party



Here are the results of his last attempt to achieve _elected_ office:

Lee Jasper graciously loses Croydon North by-election (click for more)







*The future?*​


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2016)

shakespearegirl said:


> The majority of freelancers I know are on long term contracts. Maybe its because we tend to work direct to client rather than through agencies and are all very experienced.. The freelance world is very busy, we often struggle to find good people as they get booked up so long in advance and for such long periods.


I guess it very much depends on what trade and skills you've got. Some areas have been hit particularly hard.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 22, 2016)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Anyone know where you can by pure shea butter?
> I used to buy it from a lady in the arcades, but she is no longer there.



I know that Greebo bought some from Baldwins on Walworth Rd on occasion.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Nov 22, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> I know that Greebo bought some from Baldwins on Walworth Rd on occasion.


Thank you. A generous recommendation, VP.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2016)

discobastard said:


> No. It's a pedantic point, but there is a difference between being a freelancer and being forced into self employment.
> 
> You have to be able to differentiate between those who choose to be self employed, taking all the lifestyle benefits it brings and those who have no choice.
> 
> ...



Uber drivers would not slag off Uber to clients. Its something one learns not to do with a lot of jobs like this. I hear different. Its hard to make a decent living from it.

As you say the right safeguards are not in place.

Black Cab drivers are self employed but they have , for historical reasons, a good deal. Uber is threatening that. I talk to cabbies and can understand why they feel threatened by Uber.

I am not saying it is simple. Work is changing. And for many its changing for the worse.

I know people, even in middle class jobs, like journalism who find freelancing in long term has a lot of downsides. Get ill and find you do not have sick pay. As my friend found when she had cancer ( caught at an early stage so she is ok. And she had support from family). Work for one magazine a lot and on a regular basis she is told they may have to get rid of her. They at one point got a graduate straight from college to take over her work at a cheaper rate. When that ended up as a fuck up got her back.She is not getting any younger and needs at least some security. What these companies rely on is the State to provide a safety net which they will not as it costs them.

No its not simple. Its the world of the precariat. And it affects middle and working class.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2016)

Universities accused of 'importing Sports Direct model' for lecturers' pay

As I said affects the middle class as well.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2016)

discobastard said:


> No. It's a pedantic point, but there is a difference between being a freelancer and being forced into self employment.
> 
> You have to be able to differentiate between those who choose to be self employed, taking all the lifestyle benefits it brings and those who have no choice.
> 
> ...



Saw this on Guardian website today:

Uber drivers stage go-slow protest through central London

I know someone who works for one of the other big passenger car firms. He has to work long hours to make a living.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 23, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Saw this on Guardian website today:
> 
> Uber drivers stage go-slow protest through central London
> 
> I know someone who works for one of the other big passenger car firms. He has to work long hours to make a living.


Edited because I was even boring myself.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 23, 2016)

Where are the Civil Enforcement Officers when you need them?

I suffered double urinary trauma this morning on a trip to Lidl.

First there was the guy with chronic alcoholic tardive dyskinesia who considerately urinated voluminously beside the door of Raphael House - a block of Metropolitan Housing social flats corner of Coldharbour Lane/Gresham Road.

His two mates - lady and gent - were offering him loud encouragement from the gutter of Gresham Road whilst he did the deed.

Then on the way back home, blow me if I didn't see another large gentleman of pensionable age letting it all hang out gushing over the wall next to the side door to 365 Brixton Road (which is close by the bus stop on Coldharbour Lane known as "Brixton Police Station").

Seems odd to me that over a month after the council's announcement of a revamped enforcement service I encountered two typical incidents of street pissing before 10.30 am. And not an enforcement person in sight anywhere.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 23, 2016)

Brixton Windmill (the one with the sails) was on the ITV news last night@

London windmill seeks volunteers to make flour

The ads you have to watch are probably longer than the piece, but you can see the flour milling in action!

And if you want to buy some, the Friends website now lists places it can be bought locally

Buying Brixton Windmill Flour - brixton windmill

I can highly recommend it for bread, pizza, biscuit and cake making!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 23, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Brixton Windmill (the one with the sails) was on the ITV news last night@
> 
> London windmill seeks volunteers to make flour
> 
> ...


Where are they getting the wheat from then?

A while back I saw there was a test area within Ruskin Park, with a sign saying the wheat grown there would be used by the Windmill (I think?) but I can't imagine that would produce more than a few bags.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes, we did grown some in Brixton (at the Mill and also in Ruskin) but you're right, no where near enough!
we now get it from an organic farm in Hertfordshire (35 miles away)


----------



## teuchter (Nov 23, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Yes, we did grown some in Brixton (at the Mill and also in Ruskin) but you're right, no where near enough!
> we now get it from an organic farm in Hertfordshire (35 miles away)


Stretching the definiton of "local" a little...


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 23, 2016)

It's as local as you're gonna get unless you know of a few spare acres of farm land in Brixton...


----------



## teuchter (Nov 23, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> It's as local as you're gonna get unless you know of a few spare acres of farm land in Brixton...


You could at least find somewhere on the right side of the River


----------



## Brix69 (Nov 23, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Where are the Civil Enforcement Officers when you need them?
> 
> .
> .
> Seems odd to me that over a month after the council's announcement of a revamped enforcement service I encountered two typical incidents of street pissing before 10.30 am. And not an enforcement person in sight anywhere.


You seem to be mixing up what the council say and what they do. Two completely different things, almost totally unrelated, but an easy mistake to make, I've done it myself a few times after reading the waffle they put through the letterbox.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 23, 2016)

teuchter said:


> You could at least find somewhere on the right side of the River


Terribly sorry, would it make you any more likely to buy it if the wheat came from Surrey?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 23, 2016)

Sadly Greebo ,who was a regular here liking posts and local to area, has passed away. 

I will miss her.


----------



## T & P (Nov 24, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Sadly Greebo ,who was a regular here liking posts and local to area, has passed away.
> 
> I will miss her.


Never met her IRL but still very sad and upsetting to learn about it. Deepest sympathies go out to ViolentPanda. On a positive note, the reaction by U75 members has been amazing.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2016)

Some Brixton photos 












The closed Brixton Arches: graffiti and signs


----------



## ash (Nov 24, 2016)

My 12 year old wants her ears pierced and I've been looking - any suggestions of decent places in Brixton or central London ? Thanks​


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2016)

ash said:


> My 12 year old wants her ears pierced and I've been looking - any suggestions of decent places in Brixton or central London ? Thanks​


My eldest had hers done at Claire's Accessories. They do little starter kits
Claire's - Ear Piercing


----------



## Winot (Nov 25, 2016)

This is useful as my 11 year-old is petitioning.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2016)

Winot said:


> This is useful as my 11 year-old is petitioning.


How many signatures have you set as the threshold for an official debate on the matter?


----------



## Winot (Nov 25, 2016)

teuchter said:


> How many signatures have you set as the threshold for an official debate on the matter?



I've told her that the EU won't let us discuss it until Article 50 is triggered.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 25, 2016)

Pin and an ice cube....job done


----------



## ash (Nov 25, 2016)

Winot said:


> I've told her that the EU won't let us discuss it until Article 50 is triggered.



We set the bar a little lower it was on condition of a successful parents evening!! Although a year ago that felt like article 50


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2016)

Some things on in and around Brixton this weekend: What’s on in Brixton? Bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 25th-27th Nov 2016


----------



## Ol Nick (Nov 25, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Pin and an ice cube....job done


I can't find a sharp enough ice cube.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2016)

We're playing Market House tonight - PM me for free guest passes 
Brixton tonight! Beyoncé to Britpop at Brixton Buzz’s Market House party – mail us for guest passes!


----------



## ash (Nov 25, 2016)

ringo said:


> My eldest had hers done at Claire's Accessories. They do little starter kits
> Claire's - Ear Piercing


Just notice this - thanks will look into it. Did you need to book?


----------



## Maharani (Nov 25, 2016)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Anyone know where you can by pure shea butter?
> I used to buy it from a lady in the arcades, but she is no longer there.


Did you find any? I go to the first hairdressers' shop on electric avenue turning from the high street it's on the right. It's huge! They have pure, organic shea butter for £5.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 25, 2016)

ash said:


> My 12 year old wants her ears pierced and I've been looking - any suggestions of decent places in Brixton or central London ? Thanks​



This isn't necessarily the right location but Cold Steel in Camden is excellent - very professional, clean and they give excellent aftercare advice. Plus Camden Market, whilst not what it was is a teens wet dream so you could make a day of it.


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2016)

ash said:


> Just notice this - thanks will look into it. Did you need to book?


I don't remember, sorry


----------



## discobastard (Nov 26, 2016)

We have a spare ticket for the Damned at Brixton Academy tonight if anybody's interested.


----------



## Matt Isaae (Nov 27, 2016)

We have noise from Pop Brixton it is bad from thursday until sunday some people complain white people drinking but loud muscic is much worse.
please help us.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello Dexter


----------



## Matt Isaae (Nov 27, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Hello Dexter



Who are you?


----------



## Matt Isaae (Nov 27, 2016)

Why do others post stuff on a very local Board designed to be provocative enough to encourage victims that they have no control and that they will tracked without mercy and you can end up killing yourself if you accept the shit that people like spam Wanker throw at you.

How many suicides are Urban75 related?


----------



## Matt Isaae (Nov 27, 2016)

I can think of three people, I go back a long way that killed themselves because of this board. 

Do you know them SpamMisery


----------



## Matt Isaae (Nov 27, 2016)

Did you play any part of the bullying SpamMisery[/USER


----------



## classicdish (Nov 27, 2016)

Matt Isaae said:


> How many suicides are Urban75 related?


None.

also: Bye bye.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Hello Dexter


What, dexter of I shagged my boss over a desk fame?


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2016)

Star & Garter in St Pauls, Bristol makes you realise what Brixton has lost and the damage that self-interested fucking hipster/yuppie cunts do to a community. What a fantastic boozer. Like Mingles, the 414 and the old Queens Head and Albert all mixed into one.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2016)

Some Brixton pics: 
















Packing it all away: Brixton street markets at night


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2016)

Some pics from Friday night 
















In photos: Brixton’s Offline Club bring the party to Market House, Fri 25th Nov


----------



## Rushy (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks like a great night. It remains a mystery to me just how Offline and Brixton Buzz consistently manage to draw such exceptionally diverse crowds. Where is this remarkable melting pot of real people hiding out on regular nu-Brixton weekends?


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Nov 28, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Did you find any? I go to the first hairdressers' shop on electric avenue turning from the high street it's on the right. It's huge! They have pure, organic shea butter for £5.


 I did . I went to the shop on Brixton Hill, (Pempamsie) and they had tubs of raw butter for £3 or £3.50, and then a range of very nice softer whipped lotion type moisturiser, with a few extra ingredients like almond oil. I went for one of those on the end, easier to apply for my fragile friends.
But thanks for your recommendation , usually central Brixton is easier.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Looks like a great night. It remains a mystery to me just how Offline and Brixton Buzz consistently manage to draw such exceptionally diverse crowds. Where is this remarkable melting pot of real people hiding out on regular nu-Brixton weekends?


I could quite happily point out nights where the crowd has been very diverse indeed. I could point out that I'm not responsible for the majority of people who attend the Market House shows. I could point out that all my shows are free to anyone and everyone. I could point out that I play music that appeals to a diverse crowd and do my best as a DJ to please whatever crowd I've got in front of me.  Or I could just ban for you for three days for breaking the terms of the mutual ignore with a particularly low and spiteful attack, and for also acting like a fucking dick. So that's what I'll do because I sure as hell aren't going to waste any more time with this shit. You should be fucking ashamed of yourself.


----------



## wurlycurly (Nov 29, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Looks like a great night. It remains a mystery to me just how Offline and Brixton Buzz consistently manage to draw such exceptionally diverse crowds. Where is this remarkable melting pot of real people hiding out on regular nu-Brixton weekends?



Totally out of order. Offline is always free and has been enjoyed by thousands and thousands of people. Everybody is welcome, which is part of the attraction.  You should apologise for fuck's sake.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 29, 2016)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I did . I went to the shop on Brixton Hill, (Pempamsie) and they had tubs of raw butter for £3 or £3.50, and then a range of very nice softer whipped lotion type moisturiser, with a few extra ingredients like almond oil. I went for one of those on the end, easier to apply for my fragile friends.
> But thanks for your recommendation , usually central Brixton is easier.


No worries. A fair bit cheaper but then I rarely go up Brixton hill these days.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Very odd in the Beehive last night. 

The Pixies were on at the Academy. I arrived around 10.15 pm for the cut-price Monday ale - only to find there was only one real ale available, the rest sold out. Seemed like the place had been rammed and the usual customers had fled so the place was virtually deserted when I walked in.

As soon as the Academy turned out the staff reverted to their usual practice of barricading the doors and telling people the pub was closed.

Can'r really see how the pub is maximising its profits by not having experience staff on duty who can change a barrel (or three!) - and also not using their midnight - 1 o'clock license when they have a prospect of  a late customer surge.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 29, 2016)

Its easy to see how photos can be misleading


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 29, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Its easy to see how photos can be misleading


Which photo's are you referring to, and in what way are they misleading SpamMisery


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Its easy to see how photos can be misleading


Exactly what are you talking about?


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Very odd in the Beehive last night.
> 
> The Pixies were on at the Academy. I arrived around 10.15 pm for the cut-price Monday ale - only to find there was only one real ale available, the rest sold out. Seemed like the place had been rammed and the usual customers had fled so the place was virtually deserted when I walked in.
> 
> ...


When I used to DJ the pre/post Academy events at Plan B (now Phonox) I couldn't help feeling a bit deflated when the packed floor would rapidly diminish down to not a single soul as people left for the gig. Obviously it was going to happen - everyone was only there for the gig next door - but it still hurt to see a dancefloor completely vanish in the space of 10 minutes!


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 29, 2016)

Rushy's sarcastic comment that the people in the photo weren't particularly diverse, when he clearly hadn't realised Offline was free to get in.


----------



## 3Zeros (Nov 29, 2016)

There are POC in pretty much every photo in the set, but don't let anything like facts get in the way of forum point scoring.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 29, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Rushy's sarcastic comment that the people in the photo weren't particularly diverse, when he clearly hadn't realised Offline was free to get in.


Are you suggesting that diverse crowds can only go to nights that are free to get in. What point are you trying to make here? Or am I wrong in giving you the benefit of the doubt that you're not just being a shit stirring snide cunt?


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2016)

3Zeros said:


> There are POC in pretty much every photo in the set, but don't let anything like facts get in the way of forum point scoring.


Indeed. The clientele changes every time I play there, and anyone that's ever been to the Market House and knows anything about Brixton would know it's one of the most diverse bars in the area - it's one of the reasons I like playing there.

It feels daft having to post this up, but just to put Rushy's pathetic little dig to bed forever, here's how the dancefloor looked at Offline few months ago.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 29, 2016)

Anyone got a contact for Brixton Soup Kitchen? Tried calling and emailing them as I'm organising a benefit gig for them but no reply. Might be easier for me to pop in. How far is it down CHL?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 29, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Very odd in the Beehive last night.
> 
> The Pixies were on at the Academy. I arrived around 10.15 pm for the cut-price Monday ale - only to find there was only one real ale available, the rest sold out. Seemed like the place had been rammed and the usual customers had fled so the place was virtually deserted when I walked in.
> 
> ...



Forget where it was, but a Spoons next to a big football ground got flack from people for putting up prices on match days to cover costs of extra staff, security and ask of sales from food. Personally I'd just give the place a swerve up till 3pm as football fans are boring apart from Man City ones as we have the best songs. Though, with the number of gigs on at the Academy in the run up to Xmas, I guess regulars are right to be a little peeved.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 29, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> just being a shit stirring snide cunt?



About the size of it...


----------



## teuchter (Nov 29, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Anyone got a contact for Brixton Soup Kitchen? Tried calling and emailing them as I'm organising a benefit gig for them but no reply. Might be easier for me to pop in. How far is it down CHL?


I've tried emailing them in the recent past with no success. They are just beyond the barrier block, if you are walking from brixton direction.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Anyone got a contact for Brixton Soup Kitchen? Tried calling and emailing them as I'm organising a benefit gig for them but no reply. Might be easier for me to pop in. How far is it down CHL?


Right next to the Barrier Block on Moorland Rd junction. You can find Solomon on WhatsApp if you're on it.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks editor and teuchter 
I'm not on whatsapp so will pop in as it's not far. We should be raising a few hundred from this fundraiser on 20 Dec but I wanted to ask if it would be a good idea to be a collection point for stuff they need in the run-up to the event.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 29, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Anyone got a contact for Brixton Soup Kitchen? Tried calling and emailing them as I'm organising a benefit gig for them but no reply. Might be easier for me to pop in. How far is it down CHL?


This was the number on the website: 
tel:07538 419 514. Is that the one you've tried?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 29, 2016)

Maharani said:


> This was the number on the website:
> tel:07538 419 514. Is that the one you've tried?



Yeah it went to voicemail and I left a message. It's alright, I'll pop in some day soon and ask how we can help. I'm sure they are very busy this time of year planning for the xmas/ny week.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2016)

Greebo , who liked so many posts here has passed away. I am going to her funeral.

ViolentPanda gave me permission to repost this here if anyone want to go:

Ann's cremation will be at:

Lambeth Crematorium,
Blackshaw Road,
Tooting,
SW17 0BY.

On Wednesday the 7th of December, at 3.30pm. You're all welcome, but please don't feel that there's an obligation to attend, or to wear black - she didn't want people to wear black.

No flowers. Instead of floral tributes, she wanted people to make donations to Guide Association-related charities. I'll post up details as soon as my mother-in-law lets me know them.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2016)

This useful service is worth flagging up: Need help getting online? Lambeth’s Digi-buddies scheme offers free assistance to all


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Greebo , who liked so many posts here has passed away. I am going to her funeral.
> 
> ViolentPanda gave me permission to repost this here if anyone want to go:
> 
> ...


I'm saddened that I can't make this but I will be thinking of her. I will raise a glass to her that day .


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 30, 2016)

Christmas tree has been plopped down by Bowie memorial side of Morleys, no decorations as yet. will be interesting to see if they'll stretch to anything more than a few threadbare strands of manky tinsel this year.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 30, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Christmas tree has been plopped down by Bowie memorial side of Morleys, no decorations as yet. will be interesting to see if they'll stretch to anything more than a few threadbare strands of manky tinsel this year.


Looks more like a big bush than an Xmas tree if you ask me. Couldn't they find anything a bit taller?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 30, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Looks more like a big bush than an Xmas tree if you ask me. Couldn't they find anything a bit taller?


You'll not find anything to eclipse the sheer fucking splendour of Streathams a couple of years ago:


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 30, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> You'll not find anything to eclipse the sheer fucking splendour of Streathams a couple of years ago:
> View attachment 96390


I take it all back! It could clearly be so much worse....


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 30, 2016)

So, the Brixton Soup Kitchen fundraiser on 20 Dec is all go. Solomon called and was well pleased.
Can't announce the headliner just yet but it'll be dead good.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2016)

Thread continues here: Brixton news, rumour and general chat - December 2016


----------

